# anyone had this????



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

last tue I was wataching tv when suddenly I had mega chest pain that radiated up my neck into jawbone. after five min went away and my chest/upper stomache has burned ever since- went to the ER next day and spent the day there- no gallbladder or heart issue- still wating to take a stress test but went to gastro today. she put me on nexuim- Ive been on achiphex since Thurs- doing nothing. she is ordering test but has anyone had the pain shoot up their neck? the dr. office is dragging their butt in getting this stress test done- I could be dead before they call!!! the kicker is I was on reglan and doing great- I have ibs C- the reglan helped me to go- apparently it kept the gerd under controll too- why do dr. have to mess up a good thing>??????


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Gee, it really does sound like reflux to me. Anything that causes pain in the center of the chest will affect the nerve bundles in that area, and the pain will shoot up the nerve pathways into the neck and jaw.From time to time, even though I've had my heart checked out and have reflux under control for the most part, I'll get a sharp pain in my chest and it will shoot through to the back, then up into my neck, jaw, and under one ear. It lasts about five minutes and then disappears.I've come to think it's trapped gas. But your stomach burning sounds more like a reflux thing, and it can take time for the meds to work. (I don't think you'll be dead before you have the stress test done, but I do understand your fear very well. Have been there myself.) Sending hugs your way, Lorilou.


----------

